# How to Apply for Clinical Electives in USA?



## Shamsuddin (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I want to discuss about the rules and regulations of applying for clinical electives in American medical schools and hospitals as a foreign student. Besides that what is the criteria for applying.


----------

